# New Year's Race



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

*New Year's Race in Ft. Wayne, IN*

Summit Raceway in Ft. Wayne, IN. will be hosting its annual New Years On-Road Race january 1 & 2. The raceway opens saturday at 9am and we will be running 4 heats starting at 2pm that day. Then sunday we will be running 3 heats and the main and the raceway will also again open at 9am with racing to start at noon. The fee for the entire weekend will be $15.00 and there will be door prizes to be given away on sunday. There will be classes I/12, Touring, Formula 1, and 1/18. You will not want to miss this one as we always have the areas top racers to help us bring in the new year here at the summit. For more information comtact us at 260-483-3939 or 260-471-2722. Also you can visit our website at http://www.summitrcraceway.com/ Looking forward to seeing you there. :thumbsup:

There is also a PDF format flyer/entry form for this race available for download and printing. http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/New_Years_Race_2005.pdf

If you can't make it both days, just drop in on Sunday, and still get 3 heats and a main of great racing, with a chance at door prizes as well.


----------

